

Just Say No To Capped Convertible Notes - bradly
http://www.ventureblog.com/2011/09/just-say-no-to-capped-convertible-notes.html

======
amirmc
_"... the angel investment will convert into the equivalent of $4M in Series A
Preferred Stock ... the angels now get $4M in preference."_

Never thought of it that way. I'd always assumed that the Angels got ordinary
stock.

